
Startups That Seek to “Disrupt” Get More Funding Than Those That Seek to “Build” - thisisit
https://hbr.org/2017/11/startups-that-seek-to-disrupt-get-more-funding-than-those-that-seek-to-build
======
tenkabuto
The discussion of cost structures of either type of startup seems especially
important to me. Less may be known about what costs will be required for those
that disrupt versus those that build, a term that would suggest an intimate
knowledge of the parts involved. Accordingly, the amounts of funding requested
by the disrupters might be extra large, to cover the unknowns.

